# Budgie breeders



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

It's been absolutely ages ~ I want to thank everyone for all their love and support, losing Toki had hit me so much. She was such a special little girl..! Always will be! <3

I wanted to let you all know that I'm almost ready to open my heart to another feathered friend <3 I was wondering if anyone had any advice? It probably wouldn't be until later on this year ~ After July time-ish. I'd really like to buy from a budgie breeder, but I'm not sure where to look. 

Are there any budgie breeders in the South West of England? 

Thanks in advance to all the help!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I breed budgies, but I'm no where near Egland.

Some advise that I can offer you in regards to what to look for...

Find a breeder that is willing to let you come visit their home/aviary and show you around. You want to see clean cages, clean nests, lots of fresh food and water. 

Find out if your breeder provides a health guarantee, or provides any "after" support if you happen to have any questions after you buy your chick. 

Find out how many chicks your breeder has each year. Are they breeding the same birds year round? Or only letting the pairs breed once or twice with a good break in between.

Basically what I'm trying to say is, find an ethical breeder, not someone who is just pushing out as many birds as possible, with little regard to their health or well being.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

PoukieBear said:


> I breed budgies, but I'm no where near Egland.
> 
> Some advise that I can offer you in regards to what to look for...
> 
> ...


I don't know of any in your area, but do agree with PoukieBear. I searched online and visited the breeders in my area. The first one I could tell they were just farming out babies and had their pairs constantly breeding, lots of babies in small cages, and didn't really care who was buying them. 

The second breeder I visited was completely different. She invited me into her home, showed me the parents, the babies, her daily routines, etc. She just had three babies and only breeds her two pairs about once a year and vets the buyers. She even let me come and keep visiting Kowhai before he was weaned to get him used to me and raised him on my chosen name and kept me in the loop via email on his status.

So, pretty much a repeat of PoukieBear. Just start visiting places and you'll find someone!


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, PoukieBear and Jesska! For just taking the time to reply like this means a lot to me! ^_^

I will definitely do my research, and make certain to find a breeder I know I can trust.
I’m sorry for the first place you visited 😞 Sounds like a nightmare place!
It sounds amazing, Jesska, that you got to see where your budgie lived in the next place! And you got to make a bond with your Kowhai, day by day <3

PoukieBear, you sound like an amazing budgie breeder, I wish I lived closer! I can tell just how much you love and care for your budgies! <3 
Thank you so much for all your expertise, I will make sure to look around and find the perfect place to get my next budgie companion from <3


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Keep in touch if you find someone and let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Awww, I will do for definite 😄 Thank you so much!


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylvi said:


> Awww, I will do for definite &#128516; Thank you so much!


Awww, I will do for definite Jesska; Thank you so much!

(Not sure where the numbers and symbols came from..  )


----------

